# Keeping fit in the winter?



## Alistair

What do you all do to try and keep fit in the winter months? I'm going to try and keep cycling for as long as the weather allows. 10 - 15 miles a day in the dark is a funny feeling : )


----------



## Daisy

That's a lot! I play badminton twice a week and swim! I used to be a complete gym bunny and go 7-8 times a week - sometimes twice a day - but I have worn out my knee and I never lost 1lb of weight - despite having personal trainers and following all the guidelines! I was extremely fit though - which was the point! Not too bad now - after a time off after breaking my coccyx getting into the pool for an aqua run lesson - and they say exercise is good for you! My body is wrecked!! LOL!!!


----------



## Northerner

I'm trying to keep going out for regular runs. I've been a runner (pretty average, but I enjoy it!) for about 25 years, and thankfully that has stood me in good stead after my recent diagnosis. I had an angiogram in the hospital that showed my heart was in pretty good shape, so hopefully keeping active will help to stave off those complications.

I'm still finding it a little difficult getting used to the adjustments I'm having to make. Before diagnosis, I used to get up early, have a cup of tea, then go out for a run which would wake me up for the rest of the day. Now, I have to eat something, let it settle in  my stomach for an hour or so, test my blood sugar levels, go out for the run, test myself again, attempt to adjust my insulin for the next 24 hours to avoid hypos (not quite cracked that one yet!).

I don't like winter and running in the dark. I used to run through the local park, but stopped that after hearing the hooves of some enormous beast pounding towards me (an untethered Rottweiler, as it emerged from the gloom), and now stick to the streets. The good thing is that we only have 5 weeks or so to the shortest day then the days will start getting longer again - hurrah!


----------



## PhoebeC

I have started doing yoga, been going a few months now.
It is quite chilled out exercise, so i doesnt stress out your body or mess up your bloods quickly.
Makes me feel really happy.

It is really hard at first getting exercise into your daily routine around eating and the rest of your life, while keeping your blood sugars normal. 

xxx


----------



## grovesy

I walk the dog but it is difficult to motivate when the weather is awful, so I also try to do PIlates too!


----------



## nicky_too

I am not into sports at all, but I try to get my excersise by  being active in the daily routines. Just taking the stairs instead of an elevator and walking instead of taking the car. Those are just examples of course.

I've just moved from very flat Holland to South Yorkshire, so I am definitely getting my excersise at the moment.


----------



## sofaraway

playing football is what i do through the winter, trainign 1 night a week and a match at the weekend. I find motivation to do things on ym own very hard and prefer organised sports. i do miss the gym and wish i could afford to join one again, but generally needed someone to go with.


----------



## xbethanyx

i used to jog, but since its been getting dark at nights, i've stopped. i dont really like being out in the dark on my own! lol! i've not really seen anything else i fancied tbh. quite liked the idea of badminton, but not too sure on how to start up!


----------



## PhoebeC

I think im going to try squash next looks like hard work but thats really fun also.
xxx


----------



## aymes

I took up running this spring and am just about managing it despite the dark and the cold, I'm lucky that my housemate runs with me as I don't like running outside once it gets too dark. I ran a 10k race in July and am running my first half marathon at the end of the month. I've never been hugely into my exercise before and getting started running was really tough at first and involved a lot of hypos but I seem to have it fairly sorted now and running has really increased my control.


----------



## Alistair

> I think im going to try squash next looks like hard work but thats really fun also.
> xxx
> __________________
> Phoebe



Squash is very very hard work but also very rewarding from a fitness point of view. It's over 25 years since I've been on a court and the thought makes me reach for the remote !


----------



## Ikey the tinker

I like to run, but quite honestly if I go for a 50 minute walk after work it helps keep my blood sugar in check.


----------



## sofaraway

have never played sqash but it looks quite fun. I love badminton but don't have time to play at the moment, it really drops my bloodsugar and have difficult time keeping it up.


----------



## insulin_addict

There's nothing quite like running in the winter evening's...not only that but all you need is a half decent pair of trainers and anything else is an optional extra! Any marathon runners out there? I ran the London marathon this year for Diabetes UK, and would be great to hear from anyone who's into running/races/marathons...


----------



## aymes

insulin_addict said:


> There's nothing quite like running in the winter evening's...not only that but all you need is a half decent pair of trainers and anything else is an optional extra! Any marathon runners out there? I ran the London marathon this year for Diabetes UK, and would be great to hear from anyone who's into running/races/marathons...




My ambition is to do the London marathon, I'm not quite at that level yetbut hopefully will be in a few years. I'm doing my first half marathon a week on Sunday which I'm really excited about, if a little nervous, any tips?! In the past I've done 10k races and did one for diabetes uk in July.


----------



## shez

I go to dance classes.....try to go 3 times a week but depends on time lol Its great as it doesnt feel like exercise, its fun and its a great way to de-stress.


----------



## Northerner

insulin_addict said:


> There's nothing quite like running in the winter evening's...not only that but all you need is a half decent pair of trainers and anything else is an optional extra! Any marathon runners out there? I ran the London marathon this year for Diabetes UK, and would be great to hear from anyone who's into running/races/marathons...



Hi, I was diagnosed 5 days before I was due to run in the Stockholm Marathon this year, so it all came as a bit of a shock to me. I've been running marathons etc. for over 25 years and this was to be my third visit to Stockholm - it's a beautiful city and a superb marathon to run in! I first ran it in 2003 and returned in 2004. Unfortunately, at the 23rd mile, my right femur snapped...needless to say I didn't finish and thought my running career was over.

This year was to be my return, to complete the race I didn't finish in 2004 - so I was very miffed at having to lie on a hospital bed whilst it took place! In the hospital, as well as the diabetes they thought I'd had a heart attack (I was in a very bad way when I was admitted). The upshot was that they put me on all sorts of drugs that subsequently made me feel very ill and hindered my return to running. The worst offenders were beta-blockers that stop your heart beating above 90bpm and therefore prevent it working hard enough to get the oxygen to the muscles. Thankfully, I'm off those now, and I managed to get enough training in to run in the Great South Run for Diabetes UK.

Still getting used to controlling the blood sugar/insulin doses/carb intake during longer runs - a real trial and error! 

I know everyone's different, but would love to know how you deal with it?


----------



## sofaraway

northener have you checked out http://www.runsweet.com
it's a good site for information on diabetes and sport, it has a page about marathon running, it may be of some use


----------



## HANAAAA

Well I go to exercise classes 3 times a week and they last an hour each, i also do netball for the city twice a week and then i go swimming on a friday... 
and I do all of these through the year... go on my bike too at weekends
I'm a bit of an exercise freak haha!

Swimming is a great thing to do in the winter though cos its indoors, only problem is drying your hair after hahah!!


----------



## Copepod

*orienteering in winter*

There are more orienteering races through the winter, mainly because woods are a bit less overgrown with undergrowth. To find your nearest races, try www.oobrien.com/map/index.php?p= Just let the people at registration know that you're new to get help to get started. Best to start with a daytime event, rather than a night event in the dark. Most clubs have "new to orienteering" webpages. British Orienteering also has information - see www.britishorienteering.org.uk


----------



## kincaidston

i found the best way to keep fit in winter is to go away for the snow, really focuses the mind when you know you have to be reasonably fit to survive and get the most out of a week's worth of snowboarding

to help in that i go to the gym (though not recently), do a pilates class once a week (good for the body and the soul) and try and walk as much as possible

did play badminton for the first time in years a few weeks ago but struggling to find anybody willing to put up with me


----------



## Caroline

My winter exercise is to get everyone to help with house cleaning. Then we don't need to do that much spring cleaning and we all get to enjoy the good weather while I organise everyone in the garden!


----------



## HOBIE

Was trolling through old posts & this comes up with some things that people might like


----------



## stephknits

Thanks Hobie!  I shall stick to the exercise bike, although I can report that in Northern exposure it is currently winter time, so whilst I am not out braving the cold, I am exercising whilst watching the snow and ice in Alaska


----------



## HOBIE

Keep at it Steph   I hate sitting still


----------



## bill hopkinson

Alistair said:


> What do you all do to try and keep fit in the winter months? I'm going to try and keep cycling for as long as the weather allows. 10 - 15 miles a day in the dark is a funny feeling : )



I cheat a bit. 
We will spend January in Grand Canaria; London is too cold. (One month s/c rental and £80 return airfare is balanced by no heating bills and cheaper food, so it is not so extravagant as it seems)

February and March use the Freedom Pass to get around and do things in London. At least one session in the day has to be *out*.


----------



## Northerner

I've got a rowing machine and an exercise bike - don't run as much over the winter because I don't like running in the dark.


----------



## HOBIE

I have a stepper machine approx. £30 odd. & when the adverts come on the telly do min of 100 . Record is 300 odd.  Have worn out 3 machines & fell to bits.  Not many pennies


----------



## sammo68

*Gyming*

Bit late into this thread. Started going back to the gym a few months ago as a way of getting fitter for health and possible return to rugby (despite my age!!) and, apart from a 5 week lay-off due to recurring lower back issues (rugby related not gym) I'm settling into going 3-times a week for about an hour each time. I have noticed a significant reduction in BS readings post workout (exercise + lots of water drunk). 
When I decided to return to the gym I knew that weight would not be a target for reduction (fat loss can, and should, be replaced by muscle mass hence lots of people claiming no weight loss. I know I can only achieve that by sorting out my diet along with the exercise. 
Plus I feel incredibly good after the workout.


----------



## HOBIE

Well done Sammo,  I always feel better after doing something


----------

